# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  War zijn de gezondste alternatieven voor frisdrank?

## FRANCOIS580

*De kwaliteit en de hoeveelheid voedsel dat je dagelijks eet beïnvloed in belangrijke mate je lichamelijke en geestelijke gezondheid. Maar dat is niet alles. Ook hetgeen je daarbij dringt is belangrijk. En moet het hierbij nog worden gezegd dat cola en andere frisdranken onze meest favoriete dranken zijn, en dit zowel bij jong als oud? Dat deze suikerrijke en koolzuurhoudende frisdranken verre van gezond zijn, weet iedereen maar toch blijven we ze drinken. Frisdranken bevatten massaal toegevoegde suikers en zijn de belangrijkste oorzaak van overgewicht en van levensbedreigende hart- en vaatziekten, van hoge bloeddruk en diabetes. Maar wat zijn dan de gezondste alternatieven voor frisdrank?* 

Tijdens om het even welk dieet denk je in de eerste plaats aan wat en hoeveel je eet. Wat je daarbij drinkt, daar wordt meestal niet aan gedacht. Dat is een foute instelling, want hetgeen je drinkt is even belangrijk dan wat je eet. Door gezond te drinken duurt je verzadigingsgevoel langer en heb je minder vlug honger. Dat heeft het belangrijke voordeel dat je minder vlug naar zoete, calorierijke en ongezonde tussendoortjes zal grijpen en dat je metabolisme of stofwisseling naar een hogere versnelling zal schakelen en extra calorieën en vet zal verbranden.


Er bestaan vele gezondere alternatieven voor frisdrank, maar water is en blijft de meest gezonde drank die bij ieder gezond eet- en leefpatroon past

*Light frisdranken*

Frisdranken als cola horen niet thuis in een gezond eet- en leefpatroon. Ze barsten van de suikers. Een blikje frisdrank van 33 cl is goed voor maar liefst acht geraffineerde witte klontjes suiker.

Als reactie grijpen we massaal naar hun light versie, maar recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek leerde dat deze light frisdranken minstens even ongezond zijn. Door suiker te vervangen door kunstmatige zoetstoffen zoals aspartaam en sacharine bevat cola light en andere light frisdranken nog steeds fosforzuur, wat even goed slecht is voor je gezondheid.

De nadelen van fosforzuur in cola en frisdranken: fosforzuur is verantwoordelijk voor allerlei nieraandoeningen en de ontwikkeling van nierstenen, voor osteoporose en tandbederf.
Cafeïne in cola: heeft een negatief effect op zowel je hart als je ademhaling, het stimuleert je zenuwstelsel en werkt verslavend

*Gezonde alternatieven.../...*

*LEES VERDER:*  http://www.leefnugezonder.be/wat-zij.../#.VMi9fGiG-So

----------

